# Mustard Gas HM x blue/green HM



## fishgeek (Aug 9, 2013)

So I just now noticed the spawn log threads, lol! My fry are about 5 days old now and so far so good. Here is a link to the blog where I have been documenting the spawning: http://bettalog.blogspot.com/

Here are pics of mom and dad:


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

wow he is lovely! Save me a pair of babies!! =D


----------



## fishgeek (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm not sure if I will get any mustard gas babies from this spawn, since mommy might be carrying red. We will see in a few months! 

Babies are a week old today, and so far I have only pulled out one dead fry so we're doing good. I haven't started water changes yet, but planning on doing the first one tomorrow. So far, I've just been using a pipette to remove debris from the bottom.


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

i have a MG x turq spawn and F1 is green and blue with red. going to back breed to MG daddy and hopefully yelllow will show back up in F2...


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

here is a pic for example


----------



## fishgeek (Aug 9, 2013)

oh wow! it actually looks like a 'mustard gas' but with red replacing the yellow. That is interesting! did most of the spawn turn out like this? 

The babies are doing great! Not much has changed over the past week; they're still teeny tiny but they seem very hardy. Eating well and none have dropped dead, so hopefully they all make it to maturity!


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

Yes the f1 are all red green multis


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

Some will die and that's a good thing because thrones that die off young are often deformed or have health problems of defects you minght not see at all. The healthy ones will be fine given good conditions. So do get upset when you find your first dead one. If you have snails you might not notice any died because they eat it. 

That's awesome that they are doing well good luck.


----------



## fishgeek (Aug 9, 2013)

So, my fry are varying in size a LOT and I'm wondering how normal that is. They are 5 weeks now and seem to be very healthy, but the smallest ones look like they're only about a week old while the largest are already getting their horizontal stripes and faint coloring in their fins. Should I be concerned, or is this pretty typical? They are eating walter, micro, and banana worms 3xs/day and occasionally decapsulated brine shrimp eggs but they haven't seemed too interested in the eggs yet. I am thinking I will set up a brine shrimp hatchery now, since most of the fry are larger. But the smallest ones might not be into them.

Here's a pic from last week. I need to get another pic of some of the larger fry!


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

I can't wait until they show color!


----------



## mercedesbenz25 (Oct 29, 2013)

Aww they're soooo cute! I can't wait until they get color! They're gonna be so cute!


----------



## fishgeek (Aug 9, 2013)

the babies have some nice coloring now! I have some with red, some with blue, some with very 'wild' looking coloring, and most amazing of all, I have some FULL MUSTARD GAS! Was not expecting to see any yellow in this batch! Unfortunately I am still unable to get any decent pictures, but here is a link to my blog with the few crappy pics I managed to get! The picture loader on this site isn't working for me ATM
http://bettalog.blogspot.com/2013/12/10-weeks-meet-fry.html


----------



## fishgeek (Aug 9, 2013)

I made dis


----------



## fishgeek (Aug 9, 2013)

the picture above is the largest of all the fry. He is in his new home at my friend's house. There was another large baby that went home last weekend. For the longest time, I was convinced it was a female and then one day I woke up and there was a huge bubble nest and it was a deeper blue color and acting very male-ish! Now I feel like all bets are off when trying to determine gender, lol!

surprisingly, many of the fry are still pretty small. They are developing much slower than I had anticipated, though still doing well and healthy for the most part. I did have to cull about a dozen with deformities. I have a few that don't have proper ventral fins. It's been very interesting watching them all develop.


----------



## fishgeek (Aug 9, 2013)

a few more pics of the larger babies:


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Such dark colours! Love it!


----------



## umarnasir335 (Jan 9, 2014)

That's one of the best mustard gas HMs I have ever seen. Love the consistency of his caudal fin.


----------



## fishgeek (Aug 9, 2013)

Here are my grown babies! I ended up with 3 marbled fry!! So proud I'm keeping one male to breed (the marbled male with blue, yellow, and black). I'm also keeping one blue-green female to breed to my platinum male. 

I just got back from a trip to FL and I flew the daddy and 2 babies down with me to give to family. They were good travelers!

As you can see from the pics, many of the babies have small (nearly non-existent) ventral fins. I am thinking this may have been genetic from the mother's side. Other issues I had were swim bladder problems and delayed growth. I have a few babies still that are very small for their age. I wasn't able to obtain a 20 gallon grow out tank locally, so I chose to grow out in a 10 gallon, and then used a second 10 gallon to separate larger fry out. I think a lot of my issues came from my lack of a large grow out tank, so for my next breeding I am going to get one, even if I have to have it shipped to me!


----------



## fishgeek (Aug 9, 2013)

and for all of you mustard gas lovers, here's a nice pic of daddy! He produced some good-looking fry!


----------



## fishgeek (Aug 9, 2013)

just a couple more pics! this is the marbled male I'm keeping to (hopefully!) breed. Look at those fins!


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

fishgeek said:


> Here are my grown babies! I ended up with 3 marbled fry!! So proud I'm keeping one male to breed (the marbled male with blue, yellow, and black). I'm also keeping one blue-green female to breed to my platinum male.
> 
> I just got back from a trip to FL and I flew the daddy and 2 babies down with me to give to family. They were good travelers!
> 
> As you can see from the pics, many of the babies have small (nearly non-existent) ventral fins. I am thinking this may have been genetic from the mother's side. Other issues I had were swim bladder problems and delayed growth. I have a few babies still that are very small for their age. I wasn't able to obtain a 20 gallon grow out tank locally, so I chose to grow out in a 10 gallon, and then used a second 10 gallon to separate larger fry out. I think a lot of my issues came from my lack of a large grow out tank, so for my next breeding I am going to get one, even if I have to have it shipped to me!


I'm in love with the one in the 5th picture <3 Really wish I had room for another betta <3


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Your spawn looks AMAZING, especially the marbled ones! 
Crazy beautiful.


----------

